# Crazyness



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome back, FM!


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

May - 04 - 08

Thanks Poptartshop! I'm glad to be back.

Hope everyone had a good weekend! Ours was great, tilled up some land to plant corn and other veggies. I played with my horses and gave them a good brushing up. I've been working with my colt and I'm afraid he may be club footed, the farrier mentioned something about it, please read my post in the horse health section if you can tell me anything about it. I'm going to try to get the vet out this week and see what he says, I'm also going to geld him. I don't want to wait any longer because the flies are going to get bad.


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

5 - 20 - 08

My colt was gelded about a week ago, it went really well and he's healing up very nicely. He does have club foot, but it's very very slight and I'll be able to ride him just fine. He's not in any pain and it doesn't hurt him to walk thankfully : )


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Here's a picture of my little boy:


















This is from a little while back, he's much darker now and bigger. I'll try to get some more pictures this weekend if 
i can


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

6-15-08

I hope everyones having a great weekend!! : )

We just finished hauling a load of hay and delivering a few horses, it's been crazy all morning!!  We're having to give away some of our horses, with everything costing what it is now, we can't afford to have so many. We just took in 3 new ones from a lady, she couldnt take care of them and offered them to us for free. But they'll have to go as well as a few of ours that we've had for a while. We're having to give them away because nobodys buying right now. With as little bit of money as I make, my little one is next  I just can't afford 2 right now, I've tried but I don't have any money saved for anything else, and just barely enough to feed them : ( But once we cut back, it'll be alot better. On a MUCH happier note, I have two new kittens!!  A little girl and boy (Uh-oh!), the boy is black and white and the girl is a very pretty calico, they live in the barn and I'll have to get them fixed soon. They're sooo cute, brother and sister, I'll post pic's as soon as I can get some.


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

6-29-08

Everything is going much right now, we've found good homes for the extra horses and I've been able to keep my colt!! I've given my riding mare Gypsy to my brother who in turn gave away his Arabian mare. We've got hay, and I think we have enough for right now if everything goes well. Allie had a foal about 2 days ago, it's a little red dun colt, he doesnt have a name yet. He's so spunky and likes to run and play, this morning he was in a kicking mood, little booger. :roll: My colt still has that thing in his ear, I've talked to the vet and it sounds like something that can be cut out or may go away; It doesnt seem to hurt him or cause any problems but it is getting bigger, so I'm not too happy about that. Work has been crazy, I almost quit thinking I couldn't handle it anymore; But I've changed my mind, I'm willing to put in the extra work and studying needed to keep it. A couple of Tech's are helping me with the math work (Not my strong point at all) and one of the Pharmacist's as well. She's very smart and breaks it down so I can understand it better and is pretty darn good at motivation  So all in all it's not been too bad here, just very hectic :shock: 8)


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hey guys!!

How've you been?? The forum hasn't been letting me log on, not sure why : ( I love the new set-up Mike : ) It looks great! We've been doing alot of horse selling lately, alot of them are gone now, but we have a new horse. He's an Icelandic gelding - His name is Glare, he's Chestnut and about 13'2 : ) I'll post some pictures when I get some. My mom and I co-own him for now. I'm selling Shotgun, he's to young to ride and I can't own two of them.


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving!!! : )


----------

